# USB Headset for FreeBSD



## PaddyMac (Apr 8, 2021)

I was thinking about looking for a headset with microphone for gaming and and production of videos. I know one with a regular headphone and microphne jack would work with FreeBSD, but I was thinking about possibly getting a headset that connects via USB instead because it wouldn't be subject to the interference that can cause undesirable noise. But then I wondered whether FreeBSD even supports that. Can I use a USB headset on FreeBSD? If so, will any headset work, or is support limited to certain kinds? Will I need to manually load any kernel modules? Can anyone recommend a decent headset with a high-quality mic that won't break the bank?


----------



## kjeacle (Apr 8, 2021)

I bought a Sennheiser SC 165 and it worked out of the box - no configuration required other than setting the default audio device. (FWIW, the SC 160 appears to be the same as the PC 8.2 model.)

```
uaudio1 on uhub3
uaudio1: <Sennheiser Sennheiser SC 1x5 USB, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.18, addr 4> on usbus0
uaudio1: Play[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Play[0]: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Play[0]: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Play[0]: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Record[0]: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Record[0]: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Record[0]: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm4: <USB audio> on uaudio1
uaudio1: HID volume keys found.
```


----------

